# These meeces are nothing but great big babies!



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Really! Just a touch over two weeks old now.

Boy#1


Boy#2


Girl


Same girl


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

:shock: no way! there are huge compaired to mine at that age well done


----------



## Shadowrunner (Sep 26, 2011)

Whoa! they are huge. Very shiny too.


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

You have a mouse there that is practically a fawn dutch


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Nice! I've seen adult mice that're smaller than those. There's nothing wrong with a big baby, at least when it comes to mice.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks, guys. They are much larger than I usually see in my mousery. Maybe it's because of the odd mix that created the fawn meeces; a touch of hybrid vigor, perhaps. They look really odd trying to nurse on Damsel, with those great big fuzzy feet sticking up in the air. I'm going to have to keep a close eye on the two little boys, as it seems young males mature sexually earlier when they are of larger size.

Yes, the little satin girl is almost Dutch; her face patches are a bit too long, and she lacks the line separating them on a Dutch. It would be nice if she continued to maintain the current pace of growth, but I'm not counting on it. My fawns come from the mixing of several types of meeces, so I am prepared to see all kinds of sizes overall, and odd features in general. These three really look good to me thus far though, with nice head shapes and pretty eyes and ears. She will almost certainly be bred when she's reached the right age.


----------



## Loganberry (Oct 24, 2008)

Lovely, Moustress!


----------

